
Charles River Ventures' Angel Experiment: First Nine Investments - Sam_Odio
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/11/charles-river-ventures-angel-experiment-first-nine-investments/
======
Sam_Odio
Wow, there really hasn't been any press around these 9 funded companies. Or at
least, I haven't heard of them.

I'm amazed by how much more attention YC startups get. Even if the CRV
companies are in stealth mode, I still would've expected to hear more about
them in the blogs / press.

~~~
ecuzzillo
Maybe you read more general startup-covering press than I do, but for my own
part, I read NYT, programming.reddit, and news.yc. There's a lot of sampling
bias there towards YC companies, because the NYT doesn't do that much startup
at all, while the other two go crazy on YC. So I wouldn't be surprised that I
and maybe you have heard of all the YC companies but none of the CRV ones.

As to the usefulness of the fund, it seems like a perfectly good second round
of funding if you start at YC, or a first round if you don't get into YC.
(maybe you can pay for PR with the extra bucks)

------
russ
Some of the first commenters (on the actual post) take shots at YC, one
calling it a "feature mill". Their argument is that these CRV startups have
seasoned guys at the helm, thus they will grow to become "real" companies.
Ridiculous.

